# The cats are hungry



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I went out on Monday after the stormy weather was over. The sun came out and it was beautiful, so I couldn't justify staying inside. Went to my honey hole with the goal of catching some goldeye. The bite was slow, to say the least, but I managed to catch a pretty nice one after about 15 minutes. I had two rods set up for goldeye at the time, but since it was so slow I thought "what the heck, I'll try for cats," so I cut up the goldeye and rigged up one of my rods. I only had 2/0 hooks, which seemed kinda small compared to the chunk of goldeye I was using, but not five minutes after it was in the water the rod doubled over with the first fish. I didn't have the scale, but for the first time ever really targeting cats it was my biggest.









In the next hour and a half I managed 5 cats total with one being a lunker. I wish I had a scale. Deffinately a surprise. Can't wait to get back out there! Here's the big one.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Great pics! I'm now officially pumped to get the boat in the water. :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Great pics. Jeez I love carchin the cats, it seems like the more i get out the more fun it gets. They sure look hungry, that second pic is a real nice fish. :beer:


----------

